

If you were as rich as Bruce Wayne, what would be your secret dream project? - jaylin

Maybe more realistic to ask: Hackers, if you won the $600M Mega Million jackpot, what would you hack after that?
======
killerbat00
Definitely the hologram like HUD/interactive display that Tony Stark has. I'd
spend most of the money on research and development, and attempt to write the
code myself. It could take me the rest of my life. In fact, that'd be
preferable! It's not like I'd have to work very often....

------
ajuc
I would buy worldwide copyright limit: 5 years and everything is public
domain. The same for software patents.

------
Arjay
Alright, everyone is thinking this but no one has mentioned it. I'd build
myself a girlfriend

------
katiepatrick
Something to gather the world's environmental data affordably.

------
jaylin
I want to build a more interactive web browser.

------
Arjay
build a killer robot for the tv show robot wars and make children cry as their
robots get obliterated

~~~
Arjay
And build a flying car

------
paulhauggis
A toilet made out of gold.

~~~
jaylin
c'mon hacker. That is what Austin Powers would want.

~~~
geoffrey1211
lol that's a must-have but no technical challenge

